# Seiko 7002 Strap Size



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

noob question as per title, can anyone tell me the strap size for a seiko 7002 150m dive watch please, im guessing 22mm, as i want to buy a black rhino, or nato, thanks in advance


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

22mm it is ...


----------

